# Cost of living



## worldhokie (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi everyone! I've been scouring the net trying to find hard numbers regarding cost of living for Nicosia. My girlfriend has been offered an admin job there and we are receiving conflicting opinions about whether the salary is enough to survive on. Is 1800 euros/month gross sufficient (I'll be self-employed)? Someone told us we need 1300/week, while other sources say 1800/month is enough. Just want to compare the salary to an "average" cost of living. We won't have extravagant expenses, but we also don't want to starve ;-)! Just need a guesstimate for 1br furnished (the job is located in the center), avg. utilities, weekly food bill for 2 (including, say, 2-3 meals at a restaurant), etc. and an opinion about the salary. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

worldhokie said:


> Hi everyone! I've been scouring the net trying to find hard numbers regarding cost of living for Nicosia. My girlfriend has been offered an admin job there and we are receiving conflicting opinions about whether the salary is enough to survive on. Is 1800 euros/month gross sufficient (I'll be self-employed)? Someone told us we need 1300/week, while other sources say 1800/month is enough. Just want to compare the salary to an "average" cost of living. We won't have extravagant expenses, but we also don't want to starve ;-)! Just need a guesstimate for 1br furnished (the job is located in the center), avg. utilities, weekly food bill for 2 (including, say, 2-3 meals at a restaurant), etc. and an opinion about the salary. Thanks for your help!


#

If you want to eat caviare ad drink champagne maybe 1300 a week will do it
Serioulsy though that is ridiculous.
Average weekly shop shouldnt cost more than 300 a week. You should get a one bedroom apartment for around 450 per month. 
Take a look at Cyprusbill.com. It gives a comprehensive list of prices covering most things and is a very good guide to the general cost of living.
Regards
Veronica


----------



## worldhokie (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank you for clearing that up...we don't plan on "surviving" on caviar! From what I've gathered, the salary is ok and someone can get by on it. Are my assumptions correct? Is there a similar site that has costs for wireless plans and cable costs? I didn't see costs for those items. Thanks again!


----------

